# Z axis DRO from digital caliper



## radfordc (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought a cheap digital caliper and mounted it to my mill to use as a z axis readout.


----------



## radfordc (Jan 23, 2010)

The good thing about this cheap caliper is that the jaws aren't hardened. I was able to drill mounting holes with no problem.


----------



## radfordc (Jan 23, 2010)

Since the caliper is only 6" long I used a steel rod and some thumb screws to give it full range.

Charlie


----------



## cfellows (Jan 23, 2010)

Very cool. I need to order up a dozen or so of these digital calipers.

Chuck


----------



## rudydubya (Jan 23, 2010)

Nicely done Charlie. Thanks for sharing. Did you cut the jaws shorter or are they still full length?

Rudy


----------



## radfordc (Jan 23, 2010)

I cut the tips of the jaws off where they join the flat part.


----------



## black85vette (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice adaptation to put the display on the rod and thumb screw to extend the range. Very innovative.  :bow:


----------

